# Small Houses and Minimum Size Requirements



## SimpleLiving2 (Nov 25, 2011)

I live in Austin, TX.  I've found a couple of lots here on the east side that don't have any neighborhood restrictions regarding minimum size.  I've looked into requirements that are city wide, and I've learned that the IRC and the IBC both have minimum room size requirements.

I'm having a little trouble figuring out if this IBC requirement on Effciency Dwelling Units applies to small houses that stand alone on a lot.

In the IBC:

*1208.4 Efficiency dwelling units.*

An efficiency living unit shall conform to the requirements of the code except as modified herein:

1. The unit shall have a living room of not less than 220 square feet (20.4 m2) of floor area. An additional 100 square feet (9.3 m2) of floor area shall be provided for each occupant of such unit in excess of two.

2. The unit shall be provided with a separate closet.

3. The unit shall be provided with a kitchen sink, cooking appliance and refrigeration facilities, each having a clear working space of not less than 30 inches (762 mm) in front. Light and ventilation conforming to this code shall be provided.

4. The unit shall be provided with a separate bathroom containing a water closet, lavatory and bathtub or shower.

From blog posts that I've read online, it seems that some people believe that having one habitable room of 120 sq ft is enough (with a separate bathroom).  Then there's the issue of whether or not the kitchen needs to be separate?  If it doesn't need to be separate, is the minimum 120 sq ft a measurement of floor area not including cabinets and appliances?

So, which requirements apply to tiny houses that stand alone?  Does having the kitchen in a separate room change things so that the house is not an "efficiency"?


----------



## mark handler (Nov 25, 2011)

Tiny houses that stand alone, would be under the IRC not the IBC.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 25, 2011)

SECTION R304

MINIMUM ROOM AREAS

R304.1 Minimum area. Every dwelling unit shall have at least one habitable room that shall have not less than 120 square feet of gross floor area.

R304.2 Other rooms. Other habitable rooms shall have a floor area of not less than 70 square feet.

Exception: Every kitchen shall have not less than 50 square feet of gross floor area.

R304.3 Minimum dimension. Habitable rooms shall not be less than 7 feet in any horizontal dimension.

Exception: Kitchens.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*No separation is specified between the sleeping and cooking spaces*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 25, 2011)

Does you jurisdiction enforce the ICC Property Maintenance Code too?  Afterthought; only applies to rental.


----------



## cda (Nov 25, 2011)

Call the building department set up a set down meeting

May be other things that get in the way or may not get in the way


----------



## SimpleLiving2 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd like to rent the small house out after living in it myself for about 3 years.  I'll have to find out if they enforce ICC property maintenance code here too.

I called the and spoke to someone in the zoning and development department.  They told me that if the neighborhood didn't have it's own restrictions, then the international codes are what sets the minimums.

Alright!  I'm thrilled to hear that the tiny houses are under the IRC codes, and not the IBC.  That explains how the Tubleweed Tiny House company sells plans with 120 sq ft habitable rooms accompanied by a separate tiny kitchen.  http://www.tumbleweedhouses.com/houses/bodega/

It is my understanding that the minimum kitchen area requirement of 50 square feet no longer exist in the 2012 IRC (first printing).

I'm interpreting "gross floor area" to not include kitchen counters/cabinets.  Is that correct?


----------



## mark handler (Nov 25, 2011)

SimpleLiving2 said:
			
		

> I'm interpreting "gross floor area" to not include kitchen counters/cabinets.  Is that correct?


 NO. Gross includes, Net excludes.

Think of you income, gross is before deductions Net is after deductions....

Gross refers to the total and Net refers to the part of the total that really matters.


----------



## cda (Nov 25, 2011)

Just because something is sold does not make it legal

Call the building department set up a set down meeting

May be other things that get in the way or may not get in the way


----------



## fatboy (Nov 25, 2011)

Actually, I would start at the Planning/Zoning Department, then Building Inspection.


----------



## ICE (Nov 25, 2011)

SimpleLiving2 said:
			
		

> I'd like to rent the small house out after living in it myself for about 3 years.  I'll have to find out if they enforce ICC property maintenance code here too.I called the and spoke to someone in the zoning and development department.  They told me that if the neighborhood didn't have it's own restrictions, then the international codes are what sets the minimums.
> 
> Alright!  I'm thrilled to hear that the tiny houses are under the IRC codes, and not the IBC.  That explains how the Tubleweed Tiny House company sells plans with 120 sq ft habitable rooms accompanied by a separate tiny kitchen.  http://www.tumbleweedhouses.com/houses/bodega/
> 
> ...


The one on wheels will need a license from the DMV.


----------



## SimpleLiving2 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the additional replies everyone.  I'm certainly encouraged by what I've read on the replies here.

If you were doing the inspecting, would you accept the kitchen counter and appliances being included in that one 120 sq ft room?  I actually may not push to build that small, but I still value opinions about the kitchen being included in that space.   Thanks!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 26, 2011)

No!  Second what cda and fatboy advised.


----------



## cda (Nov 26, 2011)

Simple here you go

http://www.thegreenestdollar.com/2008/11/why-live-in-a-micro-home/


----------



## Alias (Nov 29, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Actually, I would start at the Planning/Zoning Department, then Building Inspection.


I agree with fatboy on this one.  I know that we have a requirement for a carport/garage for every single family home within the city limits.  Planning can get you all of that information, then it's on to the Building Department.


----------



## jtom (Mar 4, 2014)

small or tiny homes

How are other areas handling these small homes?I don't see how they meet code.(footings,foundation,wind bracing,room sizes,etc.)Has anyone dealt with these before?They are built on skids with no foundation.


----------



## steveray (Mar 4, 2014)

If it is a home, it must comply.....You can engineer away some of the structural concerns, but room sizes and such would be hard to get around....


----------



## cda (Mar 4, 2014)

put wheels on it::

http://www.inquisitr.com/1065981/woman-builds-tiny-house-thats-small-in-size-but-big-in-creativity-see-it-happen/


----------



## cda (Mar 4, 2014)

Threads merged


----------



## fatboy (Mar 4, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/residential-building-codes/7005-small-houses-minimum-size-requirements.html


I thought we had talked about this..........


----------



## cda (Mar 4, 2014)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I thought we had talked about this..........


Can we talk about small houses


----------



## Codegeek (Mar 5, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Can we talk about small houses


How about little pink houses?


----------

